# Solved: Connecting to internet closes down computer



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

My husband's lap top, running Windows XP, has wireless internet. Suddenly after no changes or additions, will now freeze up and shut down if he attempts to turn on the wi fi.
This only occurs at home, when at work or hotel, no issue. Everything functioning fine on it.
Other computers on our home wi fi are having no issues.

Any ideas ??

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

By "turn-on", are you saying when he enabled the wireless capability with the switch or function key? Or, are you saying when he actually tries to connect to the network?

One thing to try is to remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for and connect to the network like it's a new network.


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes after he turns on the laptop and all is up and running, when he switches the function key to turn on the wifi, it freezes and the computer shuts down. However it is set to connect automatically when switched on.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe corrupted driver having difficulty with encryption but OK with unsecured network? Three things that might fix or help isolate the problem ...

Use Device Manager to uninstall the wireless; reboot the PC and let Windows find the adapter and reinstall the driver.

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect that way.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

I will give him these ideas. I know he was worried about removing all the wireless profiles, because some were configured by someone else. So he may try just local ones ?

Just seems so odd it started doing this out of no where and only at home.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd bet it's a driver issue, I can't imagine the profiles causing a reboot.


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

Posted this problem elsewhere but seems everyone thinks its a driver issue.

Hubby's laptop older model running XP, has always connected to wireless internet, no problem until one day, suddenly (after no changes or updates) if he switches on the wifi switch the computer freezes and shuts down. This only happens at home ! At a recent hotel, had no problem.
Came home same thing happens here again. Switch on wifi (which automatically begins connection) computer freezes and shuts down.

How can this be a driver issue if it only happens at home ? Connects fine elswhere.
No issue with any other computers connecting at home.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I'd bet it's a driver issue, I can't imagine the profiles causing a reboot.


If it is a driver issue how can it only be an issue at home ? When at a hotel, restaurant etc with wifi, there is no problem connecting.


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

Is your network encrypted as it may be a encryption issue.

If you can post a little more info about your net work and your computer that would really help.

you can find allot of that info in a program called dxdiag 

start menu/ run - then type " Dxdiag "


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, I don't have a real idea what this could be. It's not a mainstream issue, and I'm having a problem with any such interaction. I'm guessing there is some environmental factor that we're not hearing about that would probably help with the understanding...


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

Let me ask this, when it suddenly freezes, a blue screen with an error message pops up however the system shuts down so quick we can not read the error message. Is there any button to push to hold that screen or anything, so we can read the message ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> If it is a driver issue how can it only be an issue at home ?


"Maybe corrupted driver having difficulty with encryption but OK with unsecured network?"

Between us we've suggested 4 things to try to fix or better understand the problem. Have any been tried yet?


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

> Is there any button to push to hold that screen or anything, so we can read the message ?


In a round about way yes.
Right click on My Computer
select Properties
Click Advanced tab
Startup and Recovery Settings
under System failure remove the tick from Automatically restart
OK

now when the system crashes the BSOD will remain on screen untill you power off.
Make a note of the error code and any other relevant info and post it back on here


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

Here was the error, 

Driver_1RQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

He went and downloaded an updated driver, Worked when directly connected to modem, worked via router in the same room as the router, but when he walked back into his office with the laptop, froze up and shut down and he had to start over with the driver. What in his office could cause this ??


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

~ see hardward - driver thread, concerning this ~ thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same subject.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That error is a classic sign of either bad or corrupted drivers or broken hardware. Obviously, the drivers will be the easiest thing to try to fix, reload the latest drivers first.


----------



## Cvaughn (Mar 23, 2007)

New driver direct from the manufacturer site did it !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

